# Laufradsatz nachzentrieren lassen in Paderborn



## Tabletop84 (10. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Laden die was davon verstehen?

Mein neues Hinterrad hat sich heute in Willingen fast von allein aufgelöst und jetzt werd ich mich mal selber versuchen aber die Speichenspannung ist so im Arsch und  ungleichmäßig das ich das am liebsten einen Profi machen lassen würde.


----------



## detlefracing (11. Juni 2012)

Zweirad Möhring in Neuhaus macht das eigentlich gut und sehr preiswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Tip aber jetzt hab ich ihn schon bei Borowicz. Wird schon passen.


----------



## Hartkore-Domme (11. Juni 2012)

von Möhring halt ich persönlich garnichts mehr.. der hat mir mehr verpfuscht als alles andere..


----------



## detlefracing (13. Juni 2012)

oh das ist schade


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab den Lrs jetzt wieder abgeholt und soweit man das jetzt schon sagen kann macht die Arbeit einen guten Eindruck. Speichspannung war vorher viel zu labbrig und ungleichmäßig und hinten anscheinend sogar nicht mittig zentriert.


----------

